
Dear Schema.org, what about RDFa? - hendler
http://groups.drupal.org/node/153354#comment-513949
======
hsmyers
Odd how arbitrary fiats and dicta from 'above' tend to provoke reaction. Even
more surprising in this case that the discussion was both meaningful and
enough to get participation from at least one of the big three---hope this
continues in the same vein...

